

Is Google Too Big to Sue Over Gmail Privacy Concerns? - morganvachon
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-03-06/google-fights-gmail-privacy-lawsuits-bid-for-class-action-status

======
caio1982
I read it as "internet companies should remember real life rights have
precedence and they can't hide behind TOS 'contracts'". I wish there were more
reports like that, this is really important.

